# My first self-portraits.  Beautiful day!



## EJBPhoto (Jun 14, 2006)

I got a new tripod so I did my first set of self-portraits.  I messed with them a tiny bit on PSP as you can tell. The colors are changed a tiny bit and I increased contrast a bit.  Since I just switched to digital, I feel guilty altering photos... like I'm cheating... but it's too much fun.  Do y'all think it's okay to change photos in PSP/PS?

Anyway, tell me what you think! Thanks for looking! 















http://www.erinjbelfordphotography.com/edited2.jpg









http://www.erinjbelfordphotography.com/balanced.jpg


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

Beautiful! I love how every single one of them is very different and tells a unique story


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree 100% with ElectricHarmony.  Those are wonderful shots.  That location is awesome for pictures, too.  It's tough to do self portraits and I think you did a great job.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 14, 2006)

I think their good. Is it just me or are number one and number four just slightly out of focus? 

Jake


----------



## df3photo (Jun 14, 2006)

nice series... i like the second one the best.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jun 14, 2006)

Ohhhh #2 and #5...I love!!!


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm rather "purist" when it comes to photos. It seems besides the point to me to change whole things about photos. I understand changing a little here or there if there is a flaw or mistake - like touch up of dust or something... but in general, altering photos drastically just seems silly to me. It can be fun, but for "real photos" (you know what I mean?) I'm a real "purist."

That being said - great photos!


----------



## GoM (Jun 14, 2006)

#2 is my personal fav...for some reason, I can see it as a book cover or movie advert


----------



## Holly (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree very nice photos!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 15, 2006)

#2 and #5 !


----------



## M @ k o (Jun 15, 2006)

These are great erin ! And yes it's ok.


----------



## jemmy (Jun 15, 2006)

These are great - and aren't you GORGEOUS! ps:have been mucking around with frame ideas for my shots and these look just like the one i'm thinking of going with! and they look GREAT xx


----------



## AprilRamone (Jun 15, 2006)

#2 is really original.  I love it!


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 15, 2006)

My favorite is the last one.  Very nice pictures, and you weren't even behind the camera! haha.


----------



## DepthAfield (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nicely done!


----------



## fotophia (Jun 16, 2006)

wow they're really great pieces! lovely!


----------



## markc (Jun 16, 2006)

Very cute and playful shots.


----------



## RoRoCo (Jun 16, 2006)

It always help having a beautiful model to shoot...even if it is yourself    Great shots!  The last one is my favorite comp-wise.  You captured the "I think she is staring at me" pose in the first one...perfectly.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't feel guilty about altering your photos....this is an art, not a math test.  People used to (and some still do) spend hour after hour in a dark room...trying different things and trying to create an artistic expression....did they feel guilty?  Why should digital be any different?

Keep shooting and playing with them any way you please.


----------



## saulmr (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool! I really dig your photos.

And YES! It's OK to mod your photos on photoshop.


----------



## Arch (Jun 16, 2006)

your purdy!  ....... and great photos..... they have an interesting look to them :thumbup:


----------



## JJP (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! That's really something, I love it!!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww thank you guys so much!  This has been SO encouraging... so much so I feel inspired to go somewhere else and do another set. 

Heh thanks for the assortment of praise and the information about altering pictures.  Sometimes I fee like I'm a little too reliant on PS and I'm not happy unless I use it, but hey. It's an availabe tool  why NOT take advantage?

Anyway, thanks again guys.  y'all are really a very positive group!


----------



## markc (Jun 16, 2006)

The way I look at it, Photoshop is just a digital darkroom. Sure, you can put pink cows floating in purple skies, but you could do that in the darkroom, too. It's just easier to go overboard with software. But I think just about every image could benefit from some basic editing, which would be similar to adjusting time in the developer, temp, contrast filters, etc.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantastic!  I really suck at self portraits.  I can't seem to get a good one.  I think I need to practice more.  Maybe it's just that I don't like my face


----------



## sunny13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Last is first..


----------



## malachite (Jun 20, 2006)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just that I don't like my face


I have that same problem. I do OK in front of a mirror in the morning but when I see a pic of myself.......Ugh

I think I'll make 'self-portraits' a personal project (what else would it be) and see what I can do.

Michael..........wondering what I'd look like with one ear


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jun 23, 2006)

I love these! They are all very creative! My favorite is the last one! Great job!



By the way, I see you are a Hanson fan too? Cool!


----------



## SeanL (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice pictures! You look like a Canon person, am I correct?


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 23, 2006)

These are gorgeous.  Wonderful location and processing.  Your a beauty!


----------



## tekzero (Jun 23, 2006)

i love that last shot


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 27, 2006)

for pin sharp self ports place a tripod or similar (stick will do) in your sitting position, focus, set timer, press shutter, take up position with your nose to the stick n move stick out of shot


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jun 27, 2006)

Haha or just use automatic, which I was doing on this particular day.  thanks to everyone for the feedback.

Mama Destiny- Yes a HUGE Hanson fan!  Haha I've been a fan for 9 years and now and 29 concerts later, they mean a lot to me 

SeanL- Actually, Nikon!  Did the tones throw you off? Heh I used PS obviously with all of them.


----------



## KeepsakeGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

some really dumb questions but 
1) are you using self timer or remote?
2) HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU DREAM UP SUCH GREAT SHOTS!

these are amazing! makes my stupid self shots even more stupid. lol


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jul 3, 2006)

I think these are absolutely beautiful - I love each and every one of them and how you framed each of them differently - great work....


----------

